# Sorrento/Naples



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Will be on mini-moon in Sorrento in a few weeks. What's the coffee like in this part of the world? Research leads me to suggest that it's nothing to write home about?

Thanks!


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

No idea really, but been there about 5x, you will love it. Where are you staying?

Enjoy the crema fragola they sell in the shops. It's lethal and yummy!!!! And next to impossible to buy in the UK...

Careful buying stuff near Naples. The mafia buried a load of nuclear waste in the "Devils Triangle" area near Naples. As a result it has irradiated the local crops. By all means don't hold out on a nice pizza or two but I wouldn't advice eating / drinking copious amounts of the stuff. They buried enough waste that the US Navy won't allow their soldiers off base...


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

We were in Sorrento last summer, but I didn't bother trying to find decent coffee. Italian coffee hasn't changed much and not picked up too much from the third wave stuff, so I didn't expect to find too many good spots. I just drank what they had at the hotel with milk in it.

We had a car, but driving around looking for a decent cup of coffee wasn't my idea of a holiday. There's so much honking, narrow streets and chaos.


----------

